# 13 inch RHOM LIP TRIM PICS



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

So I used clove oil and moonshine and it went well, He was out in a matter of minutes. After he was knocked out I checked to make sure he had teeth on the lower jaw. So I see he has teeth and they were laying down, figure its from the lip growing over them. Sterilize my blade and cut the overgrowth off and then heated a new blade and cauterized the cut so I hope it will prevent it from growing back. Then when I was finished I placed him back in the tank and just a few minutes he was starting to swim around.


----------



## jmax611

good job steve looks good!!


----------



## Plowboy

Looks good. Hopefully his teeth start to stand up again now


----------



## philbert

the growth that you cut off looks nasty.

good work tho.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Plowboy said:


> Looks good. Hopefully his teeth start to stand up again now


I hope I didnt cut down to far but in the one pic you can see his tooth in the back that stands up and thats were the lip was not touching. So when he sheds his teeth they should be straight and he should be able to eat normal again. It was hard to judge were to cut with the teeth laying down but there should be some scaring and I will post new pics in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sheppard

wow I didn't realize the overgrowth on the lip was so large. Looks like you did an alright job and i'm happy to hear the fish is doing well again. Keep us apdated in the weeks to come though.


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice job!

How'd you sedate the beast? I mean, how much for how long?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Blue Flame said:


> Nice job!
> 
> How'd you sedate the beast? I mean, how much for how long?


I use 11 ml in about 12 gallon of water it worked good that way because the directions I followed was 10 ml of everclear but I had to use moonshine to 1 ml of clove oil, it said to use 1 ml to every gallon. It only sedates him until you put them back into fresh water. It is really weird because after just a few minutes they go belly up but are still breathing. I was really nervous and my hand was shaking so it would have come out better if I could have been calm. But I didnt want to do it for the look I just wanted him to be able to eat normally again so I hope this really helps him. I know alot of people said I should just leave it alone thats why I took a pic of the growth. Thanks for all the kind words guys and not making me feel like I shouldnt have done this.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I dont know if any one has any idea but how long should I wait to feed him again, last feeding was 3 days ago and I would normally feed him today but he went through alot of stress yesterday. I just went down for the first time and checked him out and the lip looks alot better already and it might be just me but it looks like the teeth are starting to stand back up. I might take a new pics today with no flash so I dont stress him anymore.


----------



## philbert

you can wait a while imo. i would probably wait a few more days. he obv can go a while with out food.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

philbert said:


> you can wait a while imo. i would probably wait a few more days. he obv can go a while with out food.


I know he can go a while but I just didnt know how long to wait because of the surgery.


----------



## Trigga

i would wait at least another 3 days if thats how often you feed him


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Well I went to the lfs and got so melfix and salt then stopper by a gardening store and picked up some Canadian peat added all to the tank so he should be doing really good over the next week.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Here is some pics 24 hours later. You can see the teeth standing back up.

Here is a pic from yesterday to compare from.








And here are the pics I just took I couldnt wait to show the difference.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Holy sh*t, can you say a MAJOR improvement? damn good job bud

P.S: Howd it feel holding him without him having a chance to take a nice chunk off your hand?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

He is still doing good will post new picks once his front teeth stand back up.



SpecialEffect said:


> Holy sh*t, can you say a MAJOR improvement? damn good job bud
> 
> P.S: Howd it feel holding him without him having a chance to take a nice chunk off your hand?


I wasnt even thinking about it at the time just wanted him to come out OK.


----------



## philbert

looking good


----------



## Trigga

philbert said:


> looking good


x2


----------



## luckydemonz5

wow i would never have balls to do that but im glad that the fish is all healed up


----------



## ismheg

DAIME BORTHA!


----------



## James Bond

Talk about awesome! Never thought about needing to perform surgery on a pet especially with moonshine!!!

Way to go.


----------



## Canso

looks great!

always tuff watching your fish go belly up for the first time.


----------



## Blue Flame

I do have to say....

I saw this rhom in person, when it sat in a tank at pet station, and I felt sorry for it and it's condition. Now, I can tell it's gonna be fine and be a real show piece. Good work, TBP!!!!!!

Blue


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Thanks for the kind words guys, he is doing really good and its only been 5 days since the surgery. I will post new pics once all his teeth stand back up. This fish wont suffer as long as I got him Blue.


----------



## ismheg

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, he is doing really good and its only been 5 days since the surgery. I will post new pics once all his teeth stand back up. This fish wont suffer as long as I got him Blue.


ive been waiting long enough for the pics man hurry


----------



## notaverage

Great job man!
Any idea what caused it in the first place??
I think I saw you post something a while about it but don't remember what it was?
Just the conditions it came from?


----------



## xeloR

Awesome man- looks like you made a good choice for your fish!







Are his teeth standing back up?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Some are back up but the 4 in front are still down.


----------



## the_w8

very interesting...u can see the improvements definitely


----------



## T-wag

VERY VERY GOOD JOB MAN....dude i would not have been able to pull that off that fish is gonna thank u so much when he can use that badass row of bottom teeth....the hobby needs more people like u to take the risk to help them survive better!


----------



## ismheg

T-wag said:


> VERY VERY GOOD JOB MAN....dude i would not have been able to pull that off that fish is gonna thank u so much when he can use that badass row of bottom teeth....the hobby needs more *people like u to take the risk to help them survive better*!


this is exactly what we need not the pussies that just sell em off


----------



## Soul Assassin

any new pics BLACK P?


----------



## ryanimpreza

sweet post. good job


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Thanks guys I will post some new pics in a week or two, He just got moved to my 180.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

BUMP


----------



## Buckman

wow awesome job!


----------



## BanditBrother

Yeah u done a good job man!!!! Wna see some new pics asap!!!


----------



## T-wag

cant wait to see the full recovery!


----------



## Fordfanatic

Lets see some updated pics this guy.


----------



## 1rhom

Any updated pics ???


----------



## glockner99

Amazing post! At first before I read deeper I thought this was for cosmetic purposes and I thought poor fish....But after finding that you did this to help this fish...I applaud you!!! and I would crap myself if I had to try that...Congrats!


----------



## Exodon_Tetra




----------



## jmax611

Exodon_Tetra said:


>


why so glum chum??


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

There will be no more updates, I have sold this fish.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Bump


----------



## HGI

If you've sold the fish why'd you bump it a month later?


----------



## Dolphinswin

HGI said:


> If you've sold the fish why'd you bump it a month later?


that'd be a year and a month later... He probably wanted to show someone the thread.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

You are correct DW


----------

